# Need clarification on 83014



## laylirc (Mar 11, 2015)

H. Pylori Breath Test - I know the code for this is 83013, but provider wants to add on 83014 - says it is for collecting the test, but definition in the CPT book states it is for drug administration. Help please?


----------



## sirajunnisha (Mar 12, 2015)

*Ubt*

Captured data from  http://downloads.cms.gov/medicare-c...hments/30163_10/l30163_path026_cbg_011411.pdf

*General Guidelines for Submitting Claims for Carriers or Intermediaries or MAC Part A or Part B:* 

C-13 Breath Tests (83013, and 83014) should be billed as follows; 
Clinical Laboratory

a. 83013 (C-13) should be billed for the analysis of the breath sample by mass spectrometry, and includes the drug/agent and kit/supplies.
b. 83014 (C-13) should be billed for the administration of the drug/agent and
collection of breath sample. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## laylirc (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. That does help explain it.  Although I have seen two different ways of doing this test - one by swallowing an isotope capsule and one by drinking a lemon flavored solution.  Are they the same test and do they use the same code? 83013?


----------

